# hi new girl here



## nanny (Oct 14, 2005)

hi my names karen new to the website but just a end of first cycle im waiting for preg test mon 28th nov not holding out much hope bad cramps and brown discharge i know it is inevitable i am so upset and heartbroken hope all is going well with others xxxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Karen hunnie

Am so sorry to hear that you are feeling down  
I hope that this website will be lots of help to you, on the good days and the bad days. It has helped me no end and you will see that everyone on here is so friendly and always there for a chat when you need them. As I myself have not been through treatment I cannot help you specifically with any advice on that, but I do wish you all the luck in the world with your forthcoming test, and I hope that all your dreams come true very soon. 

The chat room is a great place to go in the evenings when you're feeling down there's alwys someone around....

Lots of love babes, hang on in there 

Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Karen,

Just wanted to give you a   a to say i really hope you get a  

Pleae put a post on ask a nurse re- your bleeding, i have read stories of people have this & they still came out with a   so all hope is not yet gone  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Here we go, i found a quote from another lady...

 I had a fair amount of brown spotting. I was also cramping really bad. I tested thinking it would definately be a BFN, but to my suprise, it was a very strong BFP! Obviously, the spotting can go either way, but wanted to give a bit of hope. 

See all is not lost  xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Karen,

So sorry to hear you are feeling down. Sending you a big hug to try and help you feel better.  

I just want to echo what Sweetcheeks has already said.
I have read loads of posts from people who had all the symptoms you describe, and thought AF was on her way, only to end up with BFPs! 

Apparantly the spotting can be an implantation bleed, especially when it is brown.

So I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun, and sending you loads of sticky vibes!!       

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi karen

welcome 2 ff....im so sorry that ur upset ...i really hope it turns out 2 be a  ...i will be keeping everything crossed 4 you. i dont want 2 get your hopes up but like the other girls have said it really could go either way at the min so please try and stay posative, i know its hard, the same happend 2 me in june, bleeding, thought it was my period and cramps i thought it was all over and then i did a hpt and got   then had blood test 2 confirm it..but sadly i had a mc . i am sending you lots of babydust hun.
let us know how you go on...love lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hang in there sweetheart. You have lots of support here. 

xoxoxo amanda


----------



## nanny (Oct 14, 2005)

thank you all so very very much for your kind words and support it means everything to me i will try to keep my chin up and it really helps talking i wish you all the love luck and hope in the world whatever stage you are and look forward to speaking to you all soon

                all my heartfelt love to you all

                          karen(kaz) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i believe you test tomorrow. wishing you a BFP. Let us know and try to take each day as it comes. 
Love eva


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

hi eva thanks for your wishes i am trying to take it day by day its been a very long 10 days wishing you all the best in which ever stage you are 

                    love kaz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Karen

It's early morning and I can't sleep so I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for a BFP later today

Jappa xx


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

hi jappa

      thanks for your message it was lovely well  i went this morning waited by the phone all morning and i got bfp couldnt believe it i just burst into tears with relief anyone would of thought the outcome wasnt good so i am over the moon just got to keep being monitered now got even more injections now im on heparin and gestone plus the cyclogest and dexamethasone plus the aspirin blimey just got to remember it all got my mum doing the gesterone jabs dh took one look at needle and nearly passed out not sure what stage you are at but i really wish you well and would love to hear how you are all doing 

                love always karen(kaz)


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations Kaz  
sooo pleased for you. Its fantastic news to hear.
Take care of yourself and your little one and keep us posted with any developments.
Well done
ally xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Kaz  you must be over the moon 

love bw xx


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

thank you all so much for your support i am so happy i am still resting and praying it will continue love and luck to you all in your treatments xxxx

                      love always kaz


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Kaz

Congratulations on your BFP!!

Well done

Jappa xx


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks jappa
    hope all is going well with your treatment and i wish you well
                    love kaz


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks nic
      wishing you all the best with your treatment whatever stage you are at 

                love kaz


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Kaz,

Its Sweetcheeks, iv been watching your progress (i was one of the first to post to you) 

 on your   told u not to worry didnt i  

Have a lovely & happy pregnancy,

Luv Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## littlebeetroot (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi Kaz,

Just read about your news as was thinking about you after you replied to my newbie posting!

Congratulations!!  Fantastic news!!  What a magical  xmas pressie 

Wish you all the best and look after yourself xx

littlebeetrott xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow Kaz just read your news

Congrats   on the   !!!!!!!

        

take care you and your precious little bundle! 

Lou W xxxx


----------



## kaz6143 (Nov 25, 2005)

thank you all so much for your kind wishes

  sweetcheeks thanks so much for your first post which got me on to this friendly site and all the help i have needed good luck to you 

  thanks littlebeetroot for your positive vibes and good wishes all the best to you

  thanks so much for your kind wishes lou w you have all been great support all the best


        love as always to everyone of you love kaz


----------

